# 2006 Marzocchi 66sl a full week review. 100-170mm of travel and only 5.6 lbs!!!



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

OK, it's been a week now that I've had my 66sl.

If want my conclusion first here it is- "Awesome!" (whiny cartman voice)

Here's the specs:

Around 550-555mm AtoC at 170mm
5.6 lbs with 2 inches cut off steerer and axle bolted in
adjustable travel from <100-170mm (could possibly go lower for all I know!)
low speed compression adjust
4 air springs
and an all around top quality feel to the whole thing, knobs and all.


How does it feel compared to a coil Zoke?

Just as good as any coil Zoke with one week of hard break-in riding. Will get better with time as bushings get set.

OMG is it really that light? You bet! Lightest 170mm fork you can buy!

Here's the cooledt part of this fork, you can adjust the travel by a huge margin! Zokes says it is 150-170mm, but that's no true at all. It can easily go down to 100 or less. I'm running mine at 120mm right now for the heck of it. All it takes is adding air to the negative chamber which takes no more than 2 minutes. Something that can be easily done before a huge climb up a mountain. 

I can imagine this is going to be the next hot fork to have for dirt jumpers. Seeing as how it can go down to 120mm or less it's an ideal DJ fork. Add the fact that it's only 5.6 lbs and it's a good choice. By far stiffer than any 32mm stanchion fork and most likely stronger.

All that and it still can go back up to 170mm for a huck session or a day at whistler.

Man, I thought the Pike was a versatile fork... 66sl is mega tunable.


You have the positive air spring, negative air spring, right leg spring, and the bottom out air spring chamber PAR which controls progression.

The lowest pressure for the negative spring is higher than the top pressure for the positive spring. This will make sure that your fork will never get stuck down if the air spring fails, it will go up in the travel.


The 66sl is easily the most over looked fork of the 2006 release. I couldn't be any more happy!


















btw, I have a slightly used 2006 66sl for sale if anyone is interested!    JK


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like good stuff, I'm already doing research for my next bike a long travel trail bike like a nomad, 6.6, enduro, whatever. Sounds like a good fork.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

You like the pike, I didn't.
Kind of makes me wonder, and then there is all the screwing around you've had to do with that 66. Part of my enjoyment of the van36 was the right out of the box excellence.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

airwreck said:


> You like the pike, I didn't.
> Kind of makes me wonder, and then there is all the screwing around you've had to do with that 66. Part of my enjoyment of the van36 was the right out of the box excellence.


You've got to be kidding me...?

Because I liked the Pike means the 66sl must be like the Pike and suck?

Do you even think you had the Pike set up correctly?

Name me even one way that the Van 36 is more versatile than the 66sl. 66sl is for tech geeks who want something that can be tuned to any type of riding.

Just because I'm messing around a bunch with it doesn't mean I didn't get it out of the box all nice and ready to go. In fact it had all of the air chambers set pretty well when I got it. I didn't even touch the thing with a pump for a while.


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

Being able to wind the travel down to 120mm is a great feature for a 170mm fork. Handy for climbing and djs. Does the travel still feel plush when it is wound down to 120mm? 

I have a Pike and like it a lot also. Super versatile.


----------



## gemini2000 (Apr 14, 2005)

Im stuck between this fork or the 66 light eta , I just cant decide


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

Good for you that you enjoy it!

However, this winding the travel down by increasing pressure may sound nice in theory but I doubt it will be any good in practice.... Imagine pumping this stuff before an uphill and decreasing pressure before goin' down... I don't think so.... unless this uphill is HUGE,...
I am considering this as an all-mountain-FR fork, so setting it to 120mm for DJ is not an advantage for me... wouldn't Light ETA be better ?


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

goRz said:


> Good for you that you enjoy it!
> 
> However, this winding the travel down by increasing pressure may sound nice in theory but I doubt it will be any good in practice.... Imagine pumping this stuff before an uphill and decreasing pressure before goin' down... I don't think so.... unless this uphill is HUGE,...
> I am considering this as an all-mountain-FR fork, so setting it to 120mm for DJ is not an advantage for me... wouldn't Light ETA be better ?


Yeah, it isn't as easy to adjust the travel as a Pike. That's not the point though. The point is that it can be set, For a day of DJ, For a day of XC, for a day of Hucking, etc.

BTW, I'm talking 3000foot plus climbs here. I wouldn't reallly even bother with it otherwise since I end up walking my bike most of the time, it saves energy.

Another great thing I've thought about with this fork is that you can run lower open bath oil levels and adjust bottom out with the PAR chamber, which I've found to be incredible at ramping up the end stroke. Lowering the oil levels slightly should yield a more linear spring curve for the main part of the fork stroke.

The 66sl matches the DHX 5 really well in feel. They both hold a nice suction cup feeling when doing scetchy drops on to nasty landings.

Stiffness? I've never ridden a single dual crown 32mm fork that's as stiff as this sucker. I can't see any movement in the lowers at all when holding the front brake and rocking the bike back and forth.

OK, here's a bad thing! They put one of those classic marzocchi stickers on the fork that says NOT FOR FR X or DH! WTF? So that makes the z1 forks XC or AM forks? Did they mistakingly put the sticker on my fork? Are they serious?

I would have to call false advertising on them if they really put that on there intentionally. It clearly states on the web site and catalog that it is for DH and FR extreme. Who cares right? Still one bad black mo fo!


----------



## fireboy (Jan 12, 2004)

Robot Chicken said:


> Name me even one way that the Van 36 is more versatile than the 66sl...


The way Fox forx leak oil and Marzocchi's don't??

...one happy 66RC owner....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

glad to hear you are enjoying the fork...nice write up


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Robot Chicken said:


> You've got to be kidding me...?




don't be so sensitive.

my comments weren't meant to offend you.

I'm not making any claims just sharing my observations and experiences.

The 66's sound great, I'm sure I'll try one some day.

p.s. my fork isn't leaking and I have yet to hear of one that is.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*I've been following RC.*



airwreck said:


> don't be so sensitive.
> 
> my comments weren't meant to offend you.
> 
> ...


It's obvious he's mightily enthused over Marzocchi product. That's understandable. They make awfully good stuff. There are many other good products out there right now that have achieved the same performance and perhaps even durability of the Zoke line. There are 5 high end forks out in my shop at the moment...4 are on bikes that I'm riding frequently. 3 of those forks are Marzocchis...not a stinker in the bunch. 1 of them is a Manitou 6" Flick Plus...a surprisingly good fork for such a cheap price. The last one is a Van 36...my first Fox fork and an amazing one. I'm not high on the Talas 36, but this Van is one nice fork, so I'd definitely agree with you there, Airwreck. There are too many good forks available to poo-poo many of them without extensive riding on each of them. I don't own stock in any fork company. I think my broker told me that most of my money was in WalMart.


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

TNC said:


> I think my broker told me that most of my money was in WalMart.


That's broker code-speak for "China".

I know, wrong forum. Had to do it TNC.


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

"lightest 170mm fork on the market"

yeah thats true, but you can get the OIL/COIL fox 36 van w/ 160mm travel that weighs 5.45 pounds and is stiffer......

The zokey is amazingly adjustable if u break the rules, i will give you that, but by lowering/raising the air to get the travel under 120mm you are putting WAY more pressure on the seals and bushings than they reccomend......... that sucker is gonna blow within a few months.

I can make a TALAS go down to 60mm of travel, but obviously it is not gonna hold up for a long time like the zokey.

Sweet fork, just dont give people ideas that are untrue/breaking warranty becuase it will probly screw someone over in the end.....

Fox normally makes forks for sponsored riders that are out of normal of normal (50-100 mm talas36, 90-130mm van 36) but they have special chambers and dampers instead of just insane pressures all over the place........


----------



## gemini2000 (Apr 14, 2005)

why do you keep bringing up things about fox forks? You sound like an add


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

gemini2000 said:


> why do you keep bringing up things about fox forks? You sound like an add


just because he is pickin on some of the best forks out there, he specifically references 36's and talks about how light stuff is. I admit i dig fox a tad too much, but it is deserved.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*What's wrong with China?*



jubilee said:


> That's broker code-speak for "China".
> 
> I know, wrong forum. Had to do it TNC.


It's exactly what a cheap bastid like me on a fixed retirement income needs.


----------



## Ivan the Terrible (Jan 23, 2004)

*Stiffer??????*



> yeah thats true, but you can get the OIL/COIL fox 36 van w/ 160mm travel that weighs 5.45 pounds and is stiffer......


How could you possibly verify that the 36 is stiffer. Have you spent lots of time on both. Quit posting out of your a$$. You remind me of a guy who I used to work with who had this blind love for anything Manitou, simply because his favorite riders used them. He read all the marketing and just bought it all hook, line, and sinker. He hardly rode and never put his gear to the test, ie:lots of rough usage. I'm not saying you don't ride much, but relax on the blind devotion. Oh yeah, Manitou sucks. They're forks are good for about 4 months of honest rough riding and its time to send'em back for a whole new rebuild. I can verify this personally. And so can anyone whom I've ridden with who has used one.

At the shop where I work at, Fox forks go back the most, usually for leaky seals. Its a fact.

Non of these companies rule. Each has its fair share of problems. If you work in the industry you see it everyday. Quit being such a patsy  .


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

j6105 said:


> "lightest 170mm fork on the market"
> 
> yeah thats true, but you can get the OIL/COIL fox 36 van w/ 160mm travel that weighs 5.45 pounds and is stiffer......
> 
> ...


No rules broken dude. You don't have to excede the psi limits of the negative chamber in order to lower the fork. I've never once said such was possible and I've clearly stated that the negative chamber should not go much over 200 psi. I am welll within all of the limits.

Reducing travel with dual air chamber forks is nothing new, it's been done for years. Plus, the 66 has much larger air volumes than any 32mm single crown, which allows for less psi for the same results.

I don't think Fox forx are bad at all. I just think they are made more for racers than guys looking for a steady long lasting work horse. I've seen far more Fox forx crack or creak than marzocchis. A good Fox fork will shave time off a run compared to a marzocchi. I don't see many zokes in races. Both RockShox and Fox use lightweight lowers to lessen the unsprung weight which makes for a faster fork. Most of us don't care or notice 1 - 10 seconds off a run time we just like to have fun and not break stuff.

I figure if no one else can give a full review, then I should. A lot of good R and D went into the new 66 forks they should get the credit they deserve.

Does someone really think the 36 is stiffer than the 66? I can't imagine either is noticably stiffer than the other. Sure the Fox has 36mm, but Zokes always come with much tighter bushings. Zokes also have an incredibly wide crown, I mean this sucker is big enough to eat lunch on. In fact, I had my sandwich on it today. The Fox crown is more thin and rounded. From a design POV the Zoke crown will be stiffer fore/aft than the Fox. I can push the 66 straight into a wall and not see even a MM of flex from the crown to the axle. How does anything get more stifff than not moving? To make things more fare, the 66 should be lowered to 160mm.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Bottom line is that if you get either a fox of a marz fork you are not likely to have any complaints about it. The 66SL does not compare to the 36van, one is a coil and oil while the other is an air fork. Both companies are good and no one needs to put down any fork, if you don't have time on a fork, don't comment on it, because repeating hearsay is a good way to have lies spinning round.


----------



## TIGMAN (Nov 18, 2004)

*66sl*

The 66sl sounds sweet and would like to try one ! I presently own a 36 Talas which I got super deal on but have thought about a fork with more full travel than the 36 yet having the ability to lower the travel for trail riding as well ! The 36 is stiff but Marzocchi advertises the 66sl as having 35mm stanchions which should be quite similar in stiffness IMO ! Now the rumor is Rock Shox is going to release a heavy duty fork the RS38 ? I wonder when that is coming out ? So far the 66sl sounds like the best option for me ! TIG.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

Even XC guys will be happy to know I've got the travel to sink to 2 inches of exposed stanchion. Still at only 160 psi negative pressure.

I would be stoked to have this fork on a hardcore DJ bike. You can run the thing at any travel setting and have it as stiff or plush as you want. On top of that you can adjust the bottom out chamber PAR to make sure it never hits bottom. I've found the PAR to be mainly effective in the last 1 inch of travel.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

It actually sound like the perfect fork for the ever so versatile Evil Imperial. one question for ya robot chicken, how much do you weigh?


----------



## Redhit (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry if im mistaken but im a little confused....We are talking about the 66SL yes?...So is the info on the site wrong 150mm-170 travel?...also is the 66 Light (assuming is the lightest one) is at 2970 Grams without the steertube even, last i checked that equals 6.5lbs....Can someone help me out?...Are we talking about the same fork?


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

That weight figure is with the steertube. I know marz normally lists the weight without the steer tube but not in this case. Anyway, Robo is trying to say that he has successfully lowered the travel to as low as 2 inches without coming close to exceeding the max psi in the negative air chamber. Marz's figure is probably conservative because 300# riders will have a lot more pressure in the main chambers so they will not get the same travel adjustment as robo who could be as light as me, sub-150#.


----------



## eatingchandeliers (Dec 2, 2005)

Your posts on this are really making me think 66SL is the way to go. How much for that second hand one?


----------



## chronicrider (Sep 25, 2005)

I wanted this fork really baaaad and I am really stoked I finally ordered one...

got mine here...best price I could find online

http://www.cactusbike.com/store/con...G5E6Mf?category_id=BKPFORK1&product_id=FRK003

can't wait to match it up to my ellsworth rogue !! my 2006 whistler bike is looking good!!

nice post..i am stoked for my blacked out big travel jumpable versatile bike

I am drunk though


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

you saying things about the DJ ability is makin me want one real bad, heheh. If I wasnt trying to already build up one bike, I'd probably try to buy one of those for my hardtail.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

RobsterCraw said:


> That weight figure is with the steertube. I know marz normally lists the weight without the steer tube but not in this case. Anyway, Robo is trying to say that he has successfully lowered the travel to as low as 2 inches without coming close to exceeding the max psi in the negative air chamber. Marz's figure is probably conservative because 300# riders will have a lot more pressure in the main chambers so they will not get the same travel adjustment as robo who could be as light as me, sub-150#.


Good news!

I weigh close to 200 lbs.

As long as you have enough pressure in the PAR chamber even a freakin elephant couldn't botto this fork out. It's bottom out PROOF! I've been able to get the PAR pressure to a perfect setting where it ramps up right at the last 5mm of travel.

I AM NOT SELLING THE FORK!!!! THAT WAS A JOKE!! STOP SENDING ME PMS!!! (not you robster). hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahhaha

I would imagine no one is going to run the fork at 2 inches. In that case I don't see there ever being a worry about getting too much negative pressure in there for a 300 lb guy. Not that 300 lb guys even Freeride in the first place either.

You don't have to worry much about the negative pressure since it only goes up on the rebound phase. Rebound will always be the same MAX speed. It isn;t like the positive springs where they increase in PSI many times over when you slam that sucker down. I would imagine some of those seals are seeing close to 400psi on really hard hits.

I don't know what Marzocchi was smoking. Maybe they didn't what the 66sl to infringe on the sales of z1 forks and thus changed the advertising to make it seem like a 150mm 170mm exclusive fork. I was worried that I would not be able to get it below 150mm.

I went riding in 1 foot of snow yesterday. 170mm really makes a difference in being able to pedal through deep snow! We made some really kick ass snow jumps that actually worked well. One was the size of a big dirt double that had about a 15 foot gap to it. Neither of use fell or dabbed once. Incredible fun. I never knew snow jumps could be made so fast. What would take a week to build out of dirt took us 2 hours with snow. We had a bunch of spectators on ATVs stop and watch us for an hour. I think they were just waiting to seeone of us plant our face into the snow!


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

Also, remember when lowering the fork with the neg pressure that the pos pressure will go up as you increase neg pressure. New forks are sticky and will also need to be move by hand a bit to get it to lower.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

chronicrider said:


> I am drunk though


 By the looks of what you're doing to your dog, you MUST be drunk!


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

Redhit said:


> Sorry if im mistaken but im a little confused....We are talking about the 66SL yes?...So is the info on the site wrong 150mm-170 travel?...also is the 66 Light (assuming is the lightest one) is at 2970 Grams without the steertube even, last i checked that equals 6.5lbs....Can someone help me out?...Are we talking about the same fork?


66sl, yes.

66 light isn't the lightest one. It's light for a half coil fork and has ETA. You must add a bit of weight to that figure to include steerer and axle.

66sl is by far lighter. Mine weighs 5.6 lbs on a bike shop scale WITH steerer and axle bolted on.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Robot Chicken said:


> 66sl is by far lighter.


Plus, "SL" in the mountain biking world means "super light".


----------



## eatingchandeliers (Dec 2, 2005)

*Climbing!*

How does that 66 climb? Do you get a lot of bob, or does the compression damping keep it under control? I guess I'd run it around 150mm,


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

eatingchandeliers said:


> How does that 66 climb? Do you get a lot of bob, or does the compression damping keep it under control? I guess I'd run it around 150mm,


You can tune it to have no bob at all with the low speed compression adjust.

Even when set at max it won't feel harsh when you hit hard bumps. It blows off pretty well. I don't even use any compression adjust and keep it at full open. It climbs well. In fact I don't even notice the fork at all, which is a good thing. Except when I try climbing too steep with it at 170mm.


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

Robot Chicken said:


> 66sl, yes.
> 
> 66 light isn't the lightest one. It's light for a half coil fork and has ETA. You must add a bit of weight to that figure to include steerer and axle.


Actually, Light Eta does weigh just below 2000g with steerer and axle. Someone here weigh it and posted the result...


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like the 66 series is quickly becomming the new do everything fork


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

goRz said:


> Actually, Light Eta does weigh just below 2000g with steerer and axle. Someone here weigh it and posted the result...


You're thinking of the z1 light ETA.

There's no way in hell the 66light is under 2000 with oil in it and the axle on it.

Check it !

I hacked this info straight from the Marzocchi web site.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

Robot Chicken said:


> You're thinking of the z1 light ETA.
> 
> There's no way in hell the 66light is under 2000 with oil in it and the axle on it.
> 
> ...


Notice how all the forks weigh thousands of pounds!


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

photos

Right side rebound knob can be taken off by hand to add air. Little ring pops up to twist the cap off.

Wide freakin crown.

Top caps are made for cassette removal tools. Handy and lowers height.

Forks set at a really LOW travel setting. I was able to ride like this and still not bottom it out. Actually felt pretty good for such little travel.

So far we're looking at a fork that can go from 40mm to 170mm.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

WARNING!!!!

Never ever ever ever never, ever, stand over your bike and release the negative air pressure with a screw driver!!! Mine was at 40mm and I released the air with a screw driver. It smashed my nuts sooooooooo hard when the fork shot up!!! BEWARE!!!

SMT- you almost owed me $4000 for cutting off my left testicle.!


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

.downhillfaster. said:


> Why would HE have to pay YOU if HE cut off YOUR testicle? I know, this is SMT we're talking about..don't question it...


He wants to buy me a $4000 bike if I chop off my left one. Don't ask why...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Robot Chicken said:


> He wants to buy me a $4000 bike if I chop off my left one. Don't ask why...


I said cutting not blowing it off


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

i see your point robotchicken, sorry about that post i just thought you were going way outside of limits on that fork. 

66sl looks sweet, i have owned a super T and an 888R for a while an they were both super reliable. if a light fork like the 66sl has the same reliablity, it is more than a keeper.

PS all those guys that say fox forx come in leaking.........why have all my single crowns and 40's never had a problem in the past 2 years (40--11 months)? maybe its because i do the maintinence they suggest........


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

j6105 said:


> maybe its because i do the maintinence they suggest........


true.......

that can make or break it with semi bath systems.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Affluent Marmoset


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> Affluent Marmoset


Uhh you know that means, "Rich Monkey" right?


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

j6105 said:


> maybe its because i do the maintinence they suggest........


Maintenance? what is...ohhh...yeah, i do that...right


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

I wonder if Brian Peterson will ever chime in here. He most likely knows why Marzocchi says the 66sl is only 150mm -170mm. I'm curious.

Regardless of what they say, it's still possible without even coming close to exceding any pressure limits.


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

Robot Chicken said:


> You're thinking of the z1 light ETA.
> 
> There's no way in hell the 66light is under 2000 with oil in it and the axle on it.
> 
> ...


uuups my mistake I meant just under 3000g with steerer and axle...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Just a quick question Robot Chicken: The 66SL looks like a great fork, but I am a little sceptable about running a air fork for some freeride and downhill (If I were to look into a 66SL). My question is how reliable is it being a air fork put under abuse that a person normally would do with a coil/oil fork?

-Thanks


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Just a quick question Robot Chicken: The 66SL looks like a great fork, but I am a little sceptable about running a air fork for some freeride and downhill (If I were to look into a 66SL). My question is how reliable is it being a air fork put under abuse that a person normally would do with a coil/oil fork?
> 
> -Thanks


If you read my posts you see that Marzocchi has made an air system that has three levels of safety.

First the negative air pressure is always greater than the positive. Unlike the older systems where the negative was lower than the positive, which lead to the positive air leaking into the legative chamber and causing the fork to get stuck down. The new system will pop up in its travel if the high negative pressure leaks into the low positive.

On top of all that, this is the lowest pressure air spring ever made for a fork. Most people won't be using more than 20 psi in the two air springs. They are designed to take over 400 psi under load, so no worries. Plus the Doppio air system is completely user serviceable. I believe it isn't hard to change the internal seals.

Well on top of all that there is also an air spring in the right leg. The chances of both sides going out at once are nearly impossible. Even if one goes out, you can pump up the other and keep riding.

You will forget it's even an air fork in no time. I'm 100% confident in this technology. I'm sure Marzocchi is too if they were willing to put it into their premier hucker fork.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Robot Chicken said:


> If you read my posts you see that Marzocchi has made an air system that has three levels of safety.
> 
> First the negative air pressure is always greater than the positive. Unlike the older systems where the negative was lower than the positive, which lead to the positive air leaking into the legative chamber and causing the fork to get stuck down. The new system will pop up in its travel if the high negative pressure leaks into the low positive.
> 
> ...


Awesome. So no poppin' seals?


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

goRz said:


> uuups my mistake I meant just under 3000g with steerer and axle...


3000 grams is a lot. I don't think my 66RC weighs that much. Remember the listing for 66s in 06 lists the weight with the steertube.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

wow, you can just tune down the fork travel like that? jeez, now i'm debating between the van 36 or this marz 66sl for the summer. is it just that easy to adjust the fork travel?


----------



## Fooly_CoolyOo (Jan 25, 2005)

*HCL (hard core lovein)*

66sl seeming like a nice fork. I've ridden a few zokes and overall i've been impressed each time i've ridden one. But i think we're bashin to much here. I'm currently on a manitou Sherman Breakout + TPC 1.5 and i've had good and bad times on this fork. When it works its magical, when it doesent it sucks. All forks and companys have their good and their bad sides it really just comes down to personal preferance. I'll be repacing my Breakout with a Fox 36 Van this winter, i think foxes 36mm chassie is superior to other companys work. But thats my oppinion, and my preferance. Dont shoot someone down cause they like a fork or product that you dont like, if everone rode the same stuff we'd all be stiffs.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> 66sl seeming like a nice fork. I've ridden a few zokes and overall i've been impressed each time i've ridden one. But i think we're bashin to much here. I'm currently on a manitou Sherman Breakout + TPC 1.5 and i've had good and bad times on this fork. When it works its magical, when it doesent it sucks. All forks and companys have their good and their bad sides it really just comes down to personal preferance. I'll be repacing my Breakout with a Fox 36 Van this winter, i think foxes 36mm chassie is superior to other companys work. But thats my oppinion, and my preferance. Dont shoot someone down cause they like a fork or product that you dont like, if everone rode the same stuff we'd all be stiffs.


We're bashin too much? LoL

I would consider the Fox 36 only superior maybe in its lightweight lowers for a light unsprung weight. This is good for performance (speed) but on the other hand, you can't make a 36mm coil fork weigh the same as a 32mm fork without making stuff REALLY THIN. I've seen the 36 disected views, those suckers are paper thin. Not that it will snap or nothing, just not as impact resistant.

The 66sl has a good 1/2 a pound of extra weight in the chasis, but weighs the same as a Van36 because of the lack of coil springs. 1/2 a pound can go a long ways in making a fork stronger and it's not like Fox uses any materials Marzocchi doesn't use either.

I also think anyone who says either the 66 OR the 36 is stiffer than the other is talking out of their ass. Both have near zero flex so no worries there! Likewise, just because one fork rocks (66) doesn't make other forks crap, it just gives more options. As of now, Fox doesn't have an option for a 40-170mm 5.6 lb air fork. The TALAS model is nice for quick adjustments, but I've heard it rides harsh and bottoms out hard for an air spring. On top of that, it decides your travel, NOT you. I don't think anyone is getting 150mm out of those.

Well, here's the real selling point. You can get a 66 (any one) for under $700. Compare that to Fox's top 36 model which goes closer to $1000 (06 models). I was able to get BOTH a DHX 5 coil AND a 66sl Fork for the same price a TALAS rc2 would cost. The value is hands down in favor of the 66 series.

Like I said, no forks these days totaly suck. IT's just that some of them are more versatile than others, for less money.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

freerider167 said:


> wow, you can just tune down the fork travel like that? jeez, now i'm debating between the van 36 or this marz 66sl for the summer. is it just that easy to adjust the fork travel?


Yup, add air to one chamber, remove it from the other. Simple as that.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

RobsterCraw said:


> 3000 grams is a lot. I don't think my 66RC weighs that much. Remember the listing for 66s in 06 lists the weight with the steertube.


Regardless, I've weighed it. It's 5.6 lbs cut.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

can someone enlighten me on how it works, travel adjusting and so on?


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a Azonic Saber also and I'm looking to get a little more travel on the front (I currently have a 2004 Z1sl so i already know that Mazocchi air forks kick ass). 
I want a fork that I can do some collegiate DH and SuperD racing and some light freeriding, but still be able to pedel up the 3000ft climbs without too much trouble. So the fact that I could run the fork at 130mm or evel less for the climb to the top is great news. 
However I also only weight 120lbs so i might not need the beefiest fork ever. 

Basically im trying to decide if it would be worth it to upgrade to a 2006 Z1sl and gain 20mm of travel and a 20mm axel, or if I should go all out and just ge the 66sl. 

Marzhocchi's weights for 2006 are confusing the heck out of me so could anyone tell me what the actual weight difference is between the 66sl and Z1sl?

Edit: why did this not go to the bottom of the page? This forum does weird stuff sometimes


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

freerider167 said:


> can someone enlighten me on how it works, travel adjusting and so on?


yeah, read the thread...


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

jp3d said:


> I have a Azonic Saber also and I'm looking to get a little more travel on the front (I currently have a 2004 Z1sl so i already know that Mazocchi air forks kick ass).
> I want a fork that I can do some collegiate DH and SuperD racing and some light freeriding, but still be able to pedel up the 3000ft climbs without too much trouble. So the fact that I could run the fork at 130mm or evel less for the climb to the top is great news.
> However I also only weight 120lbs so i might not need the beefiest fork ever.
> 
> ...


Dude that's pretty funny. 








Now, the 2004 z1 sl is the same thing as a z150 minus the coil springs right? Those suckers were pretty heavy so I can imagine the 66sl is actually lighter than the 04 z1 air forks. The 66sl IS NOT LIGHTER than the new z1SL forks though. I think the new z1sl forks are running under 5 lbs.

Honestly, the 66sl on the Saber is the sweet spot at 170mm. They were made for eachother. My confidence in decending uber steep nasty stuff has gone up 4times. I also feel really confident is hucking my corps off larger drops. You can land any way you want and it just sticks it like a giant pillow.

I would imagine the 2006 z1 sl is travel adjustable more than 130-150mm, but I have no way to verify that.

I have yet to really need to lower the fork for climbing. I tend to walk up sections that cause wheelies anyway, other than that I have no prblem at all climbing fire roads or moderate grade trails.

Strange thing about the Saber is that it has a dead zone in the amount of travel it likes. It seems to like being at 120-130mm and 160-170mm. Anywhere in between and it doesn't seem to handle as well. Maybe it's just my setup, but that's what I've noticed. It turns better at 170 than 150.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Where do you get the marz proprietary air adapter anyway? They don't come with the fork and I could really use one for my 66RC.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

RobsterCraw said:


> Where do you get the marz proprietary air adapter anyway? They don't come with the fork and I could really use one for my 66RC.


They come with the fork...     
You got hosed! 

I would imagine ANY Marzocchi dealer would have them on stock.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

Ohh yeah, alomst forgot. The 66 forks come with a kick ass carrying case. I wasn't expecting that. Could work well for guns, bongs, pounds, bibles, midgets...


... but I don't see the point of having a case for your fork though...


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

Robot Chicken said:


> Now, the 2004 z1 sl is the same thing as a z150 minus the coil springs right? Those suckers were pretty heavy so I can imagine the 66sl is actually lighter than the 04 z1 air forks. The 66sl IS NOT LIGHTER than the new z1SL forks though. I think the new z1sl forks are running under 5 lbs.
> 
> Honestly, the 66sl on the Saber is the sweet spot at 170mm. They were made for eachother. My confidence in decending uber steep nasty stuff has gone up 4times. I also feel really confident is hucking my corps off larger drops. You can land any way you want and it just sticks it like a giant pillow.
> 
> ...


The fork I have is a Z1sl (not the uberbeefy Z150sl) So It is a pretty light fork, under 5lbs I think. It also has QR dropouts (with 8 inch rotors of death). Do you know anything about the difference in weight between the 66 and Z1? Marzocchi claims the 66 to be about 5.2lbs (wherever you found that) and you got 5.4 with axel. That is just a tad heavier than the 2004 Z1 coil I was debating to get instead of the sl if i remeber. So the 66 might be just the ticket for me: 170mm for downhill or 130mm for general riding - sweet! Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Robot Chicken said:


> Ohh yeah, alomst forgot. The 66 forks come with a kick ass carrying case. I wasn't expecting that. Could work well for guns, bongs, pounds, bibles, midgets...
> 
> ... but I don't see the point of having a case for your fork though...


just makes it easier to send it in for service.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

RobsterCraw said:


> just makes it easier to send it in for service.


it's not a manitou! 

What service?


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

Robot Chicken said:


> WARNING!!!!
> 
> Never ever ever ever never, ever, stand over your bike and release the negative air pressure with a screw driver!!! Mine was at 40mm and I released the air with a screw driver. It smashed my nuts sooooooooo hard when the fork shot up!!! BEWARE!!!
> 
> SMT- you almost owed me $4000 for cutting off my left testicle.!


Oh my lord, I almost fell off my chair, I didnt even have to read the whole content of the post and almost bust a nvt laughing so hard! That had to hurt!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Robot Chicken said:


> photos
> 
> Right side rebound knob can be taken off by hand to add air. Little ring pops up to twist the cap off.
> 
> ...


OMG are those Pokemon cards?


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> OMG are those Pokemon cards?


You would know... 

my brother's kids visit all the time. They're always leaving crap like that around. I knew someone would give me crap about that... LOL


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

It's been a long time since I've looked down the steerer of a z1. The 66 aluminum steerer appears to be just as thick but the thick section looks to go up higher before tapering to the normal tubing up top.

If it means anything, this steerer was actually harder to cut than any steel one I've cut. Should hold up fine.


----------



## Purple Liquid (Dec 6, 2005)

*woah there*



Robot Chicken said:


> it's not a manitou!
> 
> What service?


whats wrong with manitou?


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Robot Chicken said:


> You can tune it to have no bob at all with the low speed compression adjust.
> 
> Even when set at max it won't feel harsh when you hit hard bumps. It blows off pretty well. I don't even use any compression adjust and keep it at full open. It climbs well. In fact I don't even notice the fork at all, which is a good thing. Except when I try climbing too steep with it at 170mm.


Funny, the 66SL doesn't have a low speed compression adjuster! That's what the X in the 66RC2X is for. The 66SL has the RC2 cart, which is rebound and high speed compression.


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

same thing with 66Light


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Wow. I was thinking of getting a U-Turn Pike for my hardtail but this sounds pretty enticing. I would most likely keep the travel low most of the time since I basically only ride street and DJ with it, but it'd be cool to be able to blow it up to 170mm if I ever felt like gnarring down some DH trails or letting one of my friends use it. Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

Bulldog said:


> Funny, the 66SL doesn't have a low speed compression adjuster! That's what the X in the 66RC2X is for. The 66SL has the RC2 cart, which is rebound and high speed compression.


Ummmm, you are wrong. Like 100% wrong.

The "X" stands for high speed compression at end of stroke.

I have the darn fork, I've messed with the adjustment, it is low speed, period.

Click here to be owned! Marzocchi web site.

DAMPING SYSTEM New Hydraulic Low Speed Compression & Rebound Damping RC2
New High Speed Compression Adjust X
Open Bath Lubrication
Both Systems Combined Make The New RC2x Cartridge Damping System 

The 05 model's compression adjust was high speed. No one liked it, so it was changed to low speed.

The new X is similar to the PAR air chamber that controls the last 1 inch of travel. It allows you to change the progression of the fork on the trail without changing the oil height. A high speed compression is best when used in the last parts of travel, that's why it was moved. The SL and RC2x are identical in the task they accomplish, but do it with different methods.

Come one guys, get your info correct before calling others false! Doesn't anyone follow anything these days?


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

coma13 said:


> Wow. I was thinking of getting a U-Turn Pike for my hardtail but this sounds pretty enticing. I would most likely keep the travel low most of the time since I basically only ride street and DJ with it, but it'd be cool to be able to blow it up to 170mm if I ever felt like gnarring down some DH trails or letting one of my friends use it. Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


Yup, this fork is hands down THE best fork you could ever buy for a true DO IT ALL hardtail bike. As long as your frame is beef, it will go anywhere from street to DH.

I'm seriously considering putting this onto my steelhead when the RS38 comes out. Depending on its specs though.

On a side note. I think the 66sl would make a really good fork for shorter travel DH bikes. It's lighter than a Boxxer world cup, but doesn't have the same amount of travel. If 170 is enough, then it could be a really good option for getting your bike lighter.


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

I was deceived by Bulldog  What I meant is that it's funny that Light and SL do not have the x-thing which is as you've mantioned high-speed compression...


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Robot Chicken said:


> Yup, this fork is hands down THE best fork you could ever buy for a true DO IT ALL hardtail bike. As long as your frame is beef, it will go anywhere from street to DH.
> 
> I'm seriously considering putting this onto my steelhead when the RS38 comes out. Depending on its specs though.
> 
> On a side note. I think the 66sl would make a really good fork for shorter travel DH bikes. It's lighter than a Boxxer world cup, but doesn't have the same amount of travel. If 170 is enough, then it could be a really good option for getting your bike lighter.


Yeah. Sounds good. I've got a KHS DJ200 which is a chromoly frame so I don't think I need to be too worried about the stress that I would be w/ aluminum. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

goRz said:


> I was deceived by Bulldog  What I meant is that it's funny that Light and SL do not have the x-thing which is as you've mantioned high-speed compression...


The SL doesn't need the X, because it has the PAR which the coil forks don't have. Pretty much the same thing.

The light gets ETA in exchange for losing the X.

The X IS HIGHSPEED, but only later in the travel. It doesn't effect the first part of the travel stroke, where high speed compression isn't needed.

I think the X adjustment somehow adjusts the air volume of the fork, like SPV. I'm not sure about that though.


----------



## sampo (Nov 15, 2005)

One of these is going to be finding its way onto my ASX...

A shop here in the UK put one up on ebay new.

I was the high bidder at 11:37:20
I was outbid at 11:37:21
The aution ended at 11:37:22

Pwned...gggrrrrr


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

sampo said:


> One of these is going to be finding its way onto my ASX...
> 
> A shop here in the UK put one up on ebay new.
> 
> ...


http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/acatalog/2006_Marzocchi_Suspension_Forks.html

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8336

I don't know what the exchange rate is, but these prices seem fine. Chainreaction is selling them for 10% off.


----------



## sampo (Nov 15, 2005)

Robot Chicken said:


> http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/acatalog/2006_Marzocchi_Suspension_Forks.html
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8336
> 
> I don't know what the exchange rate is, but these prices seem fine. Chainreaction is selling them for 10% off.


Yeah, I know, UKbikestore is the cheapest at £475, however on ebay they were going for £330 until the last second (literally). Oh well, I'll be ordering them soon anyways.


----------



## ndinh (Mar 2, 2004)

*Hello*

I use to own a Z150 SL and I really didn't like the way the dopio system worked or felt. I'm in the market for a long travel single crown for my VPX and will buy either the 36 van, 66 sl, or maybe even the travis single. If the 66 feels anything like the 150 SL, then I'll exclude that from my list. I had alot of fork dive with that fork. Of course the other 2 forks are under 7" of travel and if I wanted anything with 7" and coil, it'd have to hit 6.5 lbs at least. Is the 66sl, as progressive as a coil fork because my z150sl wasn't? Thx.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

I thought the Doppio air system was brand new for 2006?


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

ndinh said:


> I use to own a Z150 SL and I really didn't like the way the dopio system worked or felt. I'm in the market for a long travel single crown for my VPX and will buy either the 36 van, 66 sl, or maybe even the travis single. If the 66 feels anything like the 150 SL, then I'll exclude that from my list. I had alot of fork dive with that fork. Of course the other 2 forks are under 7" of travel and if I wanted anything with 7" and coil, it'd have to hit 6.5 lbs at least. Is the 66sl, as progressive as a coil fork because my z150sl wasn't? Thx.


no brake dive at all with the low speed compression adjust.

Feels just like a coil fork that's been spring tuned perfectly to your weight. It's hard these days to get coil marzocchi's to the right spring rate for some riders.

You can adjust it to be really linear through most of the stroke, or really progressive. Either way, it will never hit bottom when you have a little air in the PAR chamber, which controls the end stroke and has no effect on spring rate for most of the travel, you can run super low positive air pressure and crank the PAR way up to 30 psi, and never even bottom it out on hucks, although you would be blowing through most the travel pretty quick.

Now that mine has broken in a bit more over the weekend. I can notice an improvement in small bump compliance. The first 2-4 inches of travel just eat up trail rocks and roots. It then has a nice steady (no harsh spiking) ramp up for the last half of travel. The range in which you get the "soft zone" can be adjusted by adding or removing air in the negatie and positive springs. You can also eliminate this soft zone if you like pure linear feel, by adding some low speed compression damping. Adding about 4-5 clicks of compression makes the fork more consistant and linear feeling through the travel stroke.

I like to run zero compression, with about 4 inches of soft zone, and about 10 psi in the PAR. It's the best combo for freeriding north shore style stunts with widely varrying terrain. I don't mind fork dive, so I run zero compression clicks. You can still have a bit of that soft zone while reducing fork dive which usually results from that soft zone, by adding slow speed compression. It's just like having propedal.

To get a near pure coil feel, you must lessen the PAR pressure to zero or close to zero. You then need to get the positive pressure a little bit higher than you think feels plush. NExt, use a good amount of negative air to get it where you want it in the travel. This will lessen the soft zone and give a steady spring curve all the way to the end or 5mm from the end. It also helps to add some coompression damping to make it more linear feeling.

edit: The new doppio system is, well, NEW.
Much improved over previous systems.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

acdcfan1283 said:


> you saying things about the DJ ability is makin me want one real bad, heheh. If I wasnt trying to already build up one bike, I'd probably try to buy one of those for my hardtail.


This coming from a XC guy ! 
I woulnt recomend riding that fork compressed for urban and DJ , good way to destroy a really exspensive fork .

Look into one of the Nemesis Project travel reduction kits for the 66vf2 or the Z-1 sport


----------



## Henrik M (Sep 27, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has tried the alternative setup mentioned at the bottom of this document: http://www.windwave.co.uk/documents/techinfo/sl set up guide.pdf
that can be found on the homepage of the UK Marzocchi distributor.

It says: "Alternative setting for SL models set in the long travel mode. This will improve small bump performance but will give a more progressive action at the end of stroke."

Positive, 0 psi
Negative, 73psi
PAR, 100psi

I don't know what rider weight this would be for but it seems pretty interesting if the PAR chamber could be used as the main positive spring. I have not had the time to test it on my 66sl yet.


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

Henrik M said:


> Just wondering if anyone has tried the alternative setup mentioned at the bottom of this document: http://www.windwave.co.uk/documents/techinfo/sl set up guide.pdf
> that can be found on the homepage of the UK Marzocchi distributor.
> 
> It says: "Alternative setting for SL models set in the long travel mode. This will improve small bump performance but will give a more progressive action at the end of stroke."
> ...


I ran these numbers by a couple of people here, and they all agree.... It limits you to about 75% of your travel and none of them liked the way it rode...

Brian


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Brian Peterson said:


> I ran these numbers by a couple of people here, and they all agree.... It limits you to about 75% of your travel and none of them liked the way it rode...
> 
> Brian


Do you have an opinion on Robot Chicken's travel lowering? Would it be detrimental or unsafe to ride the fork in high abuse situations (dirt jumping/street) with the travel down at 100mm or 90mm via the method Robot Chicken has detailed earlier in the thread?

Thanks.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Robot Chicken said:


> Ummmm, you are wrong. Like 100% wrong.
> 
> The "X" stands for high speed compression at end of stroke.
> 
> ...


Strange. Not saying you're wrong - you own one - but the literature has definately changed then. Last time I read about it (around the release, Interbike) the X cart was a low speed compression adjuster used to tune out brake dive.


----------



## sampo (Nov 15, 2005)

Bulldog said:


> Strange. Not saying you're wrong - you own one - but the literature has definately changed then. Last time I read about it (around the release, Interbike) the X cart was a low speed compression adjuster used to tune out brake dive.


X is defo high speed, end stroke compression. It is effectively the same as last years RC2.

This years RC2 is low speed compression, as most people disliked the divey - wallowy feel of last years 888/66 RC2's.


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

coma13 said:


> Do you have an opinion on Robot Chicken's travel lowering? Would it be detrimental or unsafe to ride the fork in high abuse situations (dirt jumping/street) with the travel down at 100mm or 90mm via the method Robot Chicken has detailed earlier in the thread?
> 
> Thanks.


Taking it down that low isn't really isn't really something I can officially encourage. But in talking with a few people here, your best bet is to start with all the air out of the chambers, the inflate the negative chamber some, then bleed the static pressure that will build up in the positive chambers. Then repeat. This should keep the stress on all the seals to a minimum. However, if something ends up going wrong, you didn't hear this from me.

Other things...

Carrying case is great if you fly with your bike... As you know, most big bikes need the fork to come off to fit in a bike box. Now you have a nice padded bag to protect your fork in transit.. I have also seen it used for sawed off shotguns...

Compression adjustment on the SL is low speed. You don't get the high speed until you get into the RC2X models

Brian


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

Brian Peterson said:


> Taking it down that low isn't really isn't really something I can officially encourage. But in talking with a few people here, your best bet is to start with all the air out of the chambers, the inflate the negative chamber some, then bleed the static pressure that will build up in the positive chambers. Then repeat. This should keep the stress on all the seals to a minimum. However, if something ends up going wrong, you didn't hear this from me.
> 
> Other things...
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better, I've been able to get the fork pretty low without even coming close to any limits. Even when compressing the main positive chambers with the negative spring, they don't go above the limits as long as you didn't have them at 65 psi at 170mm to bigin with. As far as feel goes, you can compress this fork down quite a bit before it starts to get too firm. The negative spring acts against the positive thru the whole stroke. So even with both at higher pressures, your fork will still feel plush for the first part of travel when lowered down without removing much air.

IF every chamber is empty except the PAR the fork doesn't react until the last inch or so. That makes me wonder about the settings mentioned about in the link. 100 PSI in PAR sounds like waaaay too much.

edit: now That I think of it. The positive pressures going up due to lowering the fork has no effect on the fork seals. The air pressures seen at travel end would be the same if the fork was at 150mm as it wouldbe at 170mm. The increase in negative pressure has no harmful effects to the seals if the fork is at 65psi or less at 170mm.

Likewise I think it would be safe to run higher than 65 psi in the positive chambers when the fork is lowered, The stress seen on the seals at travel end will still be the same as if the fork was compressed to travel end from 170mm.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

If anyone is interested. I found this 66SL on ebay. 2006 66 forks are hard to find on there. Seems like the guy bought it without knowing what it was   Looks to be brand new.

66sl ebay link


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

wow, sounds like exactly what I (and 8million other riders) am looking for! something to huck in the morning, then flow through the dj's in the afternoon, and do some urban at night, all on one fork. 
I think I might look at throwin' one on my Turner Rail... but, where are you finding one under $700 right now? I might have to wait a year or so for the price to drop, I just can't afford this crazy ass mtb components price inflation going on in the last 10 years here!!! frickin' killin me!

so this fork uses 74mm post mounts like Manitou now??? 
DAMN!! I will need to buy a whole new Hope Mono M4 caliper, then also buy a pm adapter!!  or just use the same #8 caliper, then get a 220mm rotor, but I don't think I want to deal w/ that....


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> wow, sounds like exactly what I (and 8million other riders) am looking for! something to huck in the morning, then flow through the dj's in the afternoon, and do some urban at night, all on one fork.
> I think I might look at throwin' one on my Turner Rail... but, where are you finding one under $700 right now? I might have to wait a year or so for the price to drop, I just can't afford this crazy ass mtb components price inflation going on in the last 10 years here!!! frickin' killin me!
> 
> so this fork uses 74mm post mounts like Manitou now???
> DAMN!! I will need to buy a whole new Hope Mono M4 caliper, then also buy a pm adapter!!  or just use the same #8 caliper, then get a 220mm rotor, but I don't think I want to deal w/ that....


The one on ebay is the cheapest I've seen. Going for $630 with a $40 pump too. Looks like the thing is brand new. I'm amazed no one had bought it yet. Keep your eye out on ebay, good deals pop up once in a while.

CLICK HERE


----------



## eatingchandeliers (Dec 2, 2005)

*Bought one - now to set it up!*

RobotChicken, I bought one from Merlin Cycles for £475 - good deal, and it looks tremendous - will fit later in the week.
I only weigh 100lb, and all the views are that the manual figures are wrong anyway. How do you set this this thing up? Guess a +ve pressure, set -ve to get desired travel, then check sag - repeat until happy. Presumably you can only set sag with the -ve air 'loaded'. Brian Peterson talks about pushing down on crown after setting -ve?

Have you found identical +ve in both legs works best?


----------



## sampo (Nov 15, 2005)

eatingchandeliers said:


> RobotChicken, I bought one from Merlin Cycles for £475 - good deal, and it looks tremendous - will fit later in the week.
> I only weigh 100lb, and all the views are that the manual figures are wrong anyway. How do you set this this thing up? Guess a +ve pressure, set -ve to get desired travel, then check sag - repeat until happy. Presumably you can only set sag with the -ve air 'loaded'. Brian Peterson talks about pushing down on crown after setting -ve?
> 
> Have you found identical +ve in both legs works best?


I'm about to buy one, will get it next week, and I've been talking to dan at windwave (the UK distributor) about it. He will tell you all you need to know, he has had experience with a light rider on the SL already. Email them at [email protected]

Chris


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

eatingchandeliers said:


> RobotChicken, I bought one from Merlin Cycles for £475 - good deal, and it looks tremendous - will fit later in the week.
> I only weigh 100lb, and all the views are that the manual figures are wrong anyway. How do you set this this thing up? Guess a +ve pressure, set -ve to get desired travel, then check sag - repeat until happy. Presumably you can only set sag with the -ve air 'loaded'. Brian Peterson talks about pushing down on crown after setting -ve?
> 
> Have you found identical +ve in both legs works best?


You will most likely want to put as little air into the right leg as possible. Like 5 psi. Then you can pump the left leg up to around 30-40 psi or how much it takes until smooth.

Always put your positive air in first with both the PAR and negative chambers empty. Get it to a nice spring rate and then tune the negative for the travel amount you want. You still have to put at least 70 psi into the negative for 170mm or else it will top out hard. Your negative pressure may be much less though because of the low psoitive pressure.

After riding the fork for a while, if you notice you are hitting bottom, add pressure to the PAR chamber in 5psi amounts.


----------



## Jingleman (Sep 15, 2004)

*66 Sl*

Sorry..I dont understand one thing..How can you change travel from 170mm to 150mm in fast and precise way?..I mean..can you get 170 or 150(as Marzocchi declare it is a 150mm to 170mm tunable fork..) just inflating negative chamber to specific pressures?(I have not found precise pressure values for different travel settings in the manual on MZ site ..)..or you have to inflate and then check with ruler and then again inflate or deflate to get it precisely?..may be mine is a silly question..but this would be my first air fork..so dont really know it works..thanks..


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Anyone over here experience this "problem" or heard from Marzocchi about a replacement lower?



Znarf said:


> *66sl*
> 
> Here in Germany, the first 66SLs were already distributed.
> 
> ...


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Any updates on the 66sl? 


Has anyone tried this with a Z1sl yet?


----------



## sampo (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, mine has just arrived. Will post a full review in a few days. First impressions are: coil forks? Who ever had that silly idea?


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

sampo said:


> Yeah, mine has just arrived. Will post a full review in a few days. First impressions are: coil forks? Who ever had that silly idea?


"Is running the 66 SL at 100 mm for DJ's a supported application?

Thanks!

I have read in a few threads of guys doing this... wondered if it was supported.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
the reply is:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
No the internals of that fork are not designed to be run at that setting over a long period of time."

-From an email to Zochi

FYI-

I think the only fork out right now that can be lowered AND riddden is the PIKE and the Fox 36 Talas... from what I have heard from others anyway, I didn't email RockSHock or Fox, I assmume they will have similar support on this , however...

I'm sure that a few DJ sessions on a 66 SL set at 100 mm wont kill the fork... but I think if you are primarily DJ ing... than this will eventually 'break' something internally.

Anyway, sounds like an amazing trail fork... let us know your impressions.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

pdirt said:


> "Is running the 66 SL at 100 mm for DJ's a supported application?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


That's just Marzocchi trying to cover their asses.

There is absolutely no reason why riding at 100mm should hurt anything as long as the pressures are within limits.

Plus, Marzocchi doesn't want people to know this. It would cut out a lot of z1 fork sales.

Pretty much, your reply from Zokes was from their marketing/lawyer deptment, NOT their engineering department.

On a side note: My fork is feeling pretty good now. Still has a little stiction on small single bumps, but nothing that would cause a loss in traction. Feels alive and smooth when riding where the fork is constantly moving.

On a bad note: I'm sick of changing air pressures. I just leave it at one setting most of the time, unless I'm doing XC or DJ.

It will be nice when the RS38 comes out. I can't wait to get my hands on a 7 inch Uturn single crown.


----------



## deeblerr (Feb 1, 2006)

*66sl or Z1 ETA*

I have a Yeti 575 and my style is more All-Mountain, with a little light freeriding. I am ready to upgrade from my Vanilla 125 to either the 66sl or the Z1 ETA. It seems the 66sl has the advantage in stiffness and general descending, but the Z1 ETA has the on the fly adjustablity for climbing. Does anyone have experience with both of these forks, and if so what do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Do you know the filing trick?*

If you want to change air pressure really fast, here's a trick: get the "presta / schraeder" adapter thing that came wtih your fork. On the bottom of the adapter, there are about 4-5 threads below the O-ring that you use to screw the adapter into the fork. If you file all of those off apart from one thread (leave just enough material so that the O-ring stays in place), you can just push the adapter in and out of the fork without having to screw it in or out each time.

You will probably need two people to pump up the fork though - one to hold the adapter in the hole at the top of the fork leg, and other to use two hands for the shock pump. However, now you don't have to screw the adapter in (just push it in and hold it in place): you can literally change air pressure settings in seconds. With three chambers to play with, you can still fill / bleed air pretty quickly.

Hope that helps, and yes, this is an awesome fork!

Cheers,



Robot Chicken said:


> That's just Marzocchi trying to cover their asses.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason why riding at 100mm should hurt anything as long as the pressures are within limits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello,
I had quite a bit of time on 66ers, RC2X and SLs. BUT I do own a Z1 FR1.150mm

and i think that the Z1 is a better match for the your yeti. Being very stiff and yet really light I love my Z1. ETA is quite useful, for example speeding on a road (sometimes you gotta get to a spot) is really fun, just flip the lever, push the fork down and go! You don´t even have to stop, because you can reach the lever sitting on the bike.

I admit that the 66 is a sweet fork, but I think its too much for a 575, would look to bulky anyway. And the Z1 is really an excellent fork.

Greetings Znarf


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

Damn, I just can't get over how sick this fork sounds...between the reviews here and in other threads. A legit 5.6 lb? Compareable to DC forks? The original Z-1 weighed around 6 lb, had 4" travel, and probably wasn't as stiff or nearly as tuneable. Mountain bike tech has come sooo far in the past 5-8 years (not to mention 15 years). I have a huge boner. I'm going to put it on a DH frame and freeride with it.

Just a note on the chassis as compared to the Fox 36's. If the 66 chassis is 1/2 lb heavier, I would think it would be slightly stiffer than the fox, assuming that they are both designed well. Not that you would notice though.


----------



## TRIBALTECHNO (Jan 2, 2007)

*help!~*

Hello 
i was cleaning my 2006 Marz 66sl when i found out that my Compression Adjuster Knob is missing! 
it must have poped out when i rode my bike last week!

Help!~

Do u guys know where i can buy this Compression Knob and How Much?
is it the same compression knob of the other 2006 66 Forks?

Thanks Everybody!!~~


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

dang, those are adjustable, as in if you could only have one fork for 4 bikes, that is the one. Sweet.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Dang, this thread be from early 2006.

If you broke the shaft off, I think you have to replace the damper. Or grind a notch in it to adjust with a flathead. I've heard of some people getting the knob from a Z1 or All Mountain to work. Your LBS can order them in.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Actually it was from Dec 2005....... 



XSL_WiLL said:


> Dang, this thread be from early 2006.
> 
> If you broke the shaft off, I think you have to replace the damper. Or grind a notch in it to adjust with a flathead. I've heard of some people getting the knob from a Z1 or All Mountain to work. Your LBS can order them in.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have the fork.

It's sweet.


Nice thread revival.


----------

